# How much Pressure do you apply when curing dark garments with your dtg?



## sawdust (May 13, 2009)

How much Pressure do you apply when curing dark garments


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

we just use the wt. of the press, no pressure at all.


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

sawdust said:


> How much Pressure do you apply when curing dark garments



curing pre-treat or ink??

what kind of heat press do you have??


----------



## mediapress (May 9, 2010)

adding pre-treatment and curring for about 60 sec @ 170c, then after printing 140 sec @ 170c
thanks.


----------



## IYFGraphics (Sep 28, 2009)

Like Binki.....little to no pressure to cure the DTG inks but we close the press also.

Hope this helps.


----------



## sawdust (May 13, 2009)

im pressing no pressure at 170c 3min


----------



## dmfelder (Oct 25, 2008)

In US terms, we cure our direct to garment prints at 6-8 lbs at 120 seconds for no underbase, and 180 seconds with underbase.

I hope that helps.


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

full pressure for pretreatment curing at 350 degrees/177 C for 60 secs 
w/teflon cover
------------------------

flash/hover (light pressure) not touching garment for 30 secs/177 c 

full pressure for 120 secs (350F/177C) w/ release paper


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

FatKat Printz said:


> curing pre-treat or ink??
> 
> what kind of heat press do you have??


ink, pretreat gets pressure, 350 for 1 min.


----------



## sawdust (May 13, 2009)

I use Resolute pretreat they say pre treat then 10sec with cover sheet very light preasure then 20sec heavy preasure no cover sheet. then print then 30sec hover then 170 c for 3min (180 sec) light preasure seems I'm getting a dull print through.


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

30 seconds doesn't sound long enough to cure..

maybe those directions are for whites..because on colors you need more than 30 secs


----------



## sawdust (May 13, 2009)

curing the ink is 3min(180sec) curing the pretreat is 30sec


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

that's what I meant.. 30 seconds doesn't seem like enough time to cure pretreat.. try 60 seconds.

see what happens


----------



## raise (Apr 11, 2008)

FatKat Printz said:


> that's what I meant.. 30 seconds doesn't seem like enough time to cure pretreat.. try 60 seconds.
> 
> see what happens


Brother pretreat cures in 35 secs@365F with 5-7 pounds of pressure on average so it is possible that another pretreat could be in the same range.

The OP did mention that he is using Resolute which I have no experience with.

Our curing time for Dupont was 30 secs @ 350F with 1-2 pounds of pressure and 30 secs @ 350F with 7-8 pounds of pressure.


----------



## Printzilla (Mar 22, 2007)

raise said:


> Brother pretreat cures in 35 secs@365F with 5-7 pounds of pressure on average so it is possible that another pretreat could be in the same range.
> 
> The OP did mention that he is using Resolute which I have no experience with.
> 
> Our curing time for Dupont was 30 secs @ 350F with 1-2 pounds of pressure and 30 secs @ 350F with 7-8 pounds of pressure.


I was told 50/80 lbs on the brother pretreat. Are you really using 5-7, or was that a mistype?


----------



## raise (Apr 11, 2008)

Printzilla said:


> I was told 50/80 lbs on the brother pretreat. Are you really using 5-7, or was that a mistype?


I am using 5-7 on the digital Hotronix readout which is 50-70 pounds so yes that was a mis-speak/mis-type.

One of those things where you always convert the number in your head to the point of just not paying attention when describing it to someone else.

Apologies!


----------

